# 22nd Feb testers



## nicecuppatea (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi ladies

Had my ET yesterday, it's only day two of my 2ww and I'm getting obsessed already  
  
Any tips on how to take your mind off it?

Nicecuppatea x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi nicecuppatea, I am had our first medicated IUI last Sunday in the morning so this is day 5 of my 2 ww, or 6 if you count sund.....I do!
I too am testing on 22 Feb.  No tips on not going crazy sorry, I am already doolally with it!
I am on cyclogest, which comes with it's own syptoms, but have already started syptmom watching, which is not good.  I swing from being so positive and convinced it's worked to being really negative.

Wishing you stay sane on yours!  Fingers crossed we are both going to lucky
xxxx


----------



## nicecuppatea (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Pheobs1 nice to hear we're both going to be testing on the same day 
I'm on cyclogest too twice a day - yuck, don't like it!
Is this your first IUI?  Wishing you all the best and hope you get a BFP
x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you, yes this is our first IUI.  I am only on cyclogest one a day at night.  Not finding them too bad, pop them in at night when going to bed, put a small pad on and no mess in the morning...TMI I know, but it's nice to talk about this to people who understand!
Got 5 tests ready to go and am crazy symptom watching already!  22nd is so far away!

Wishing you loads of luck too.
xxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

So I can keep up with all the lovely 2WW girls I have set up a thread for Feb and March testers and have added you to the list there so hopefully there will be loads more ladies joing you shortly, please come over and post

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255644.0

xxx


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Im also testing on the 22nd Feb as well, Whoo Hoo


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Mac Cook, I have posted on the new thread.
Sweet lady, hiya nice to have a few of us going through the madness together
xxx


----------



## ruby1 (Sep 2, 2010)

hey ! I am testing 22/02 as well !

first try of IUI ... 

Nice to meet you all ... xxx


----------



## csgd1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi ladies,

My OTD is 22 too   but the main question on my mind at mo is to test early or not to test early?

This is my first go and not really sure but don't think I can wait- had 3dt on Thur 10th- could I test this sat or sun? God, just want to know- have been feeling a bit crampy Mon, Tue and today so worried AF is on her way!!!!  

Sticky vibes to you all!!!

Claire xxx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hiya csgd1
My OTD is 22 too, I had IUI on Sunday 6th Feb.  Although they gave me date of 22nd.  Our nurse told us that we can test on this Sunday, but to retest on 22nd too.  I am just about going crazy.  Having a really negative blip this afternoon.  Trying to keep positive though...I am pregnant....I am pregnant........


----------



## csgd1 (Aug 6, 2010)

I know- it's all ups and downs! 

I'm finding the wait awful, and I'm usually quite level headed about things, but... 

Ok, will do my best to hold out til Sun- do you feel any symptoms?

Claire xxx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've had loads but there is just no way to tell for sure.  The progesterone make your body think you are preggers anyway.  Had really sore boobs, but they seem to have eased, been feeling really sick on and off, burping loads!  Had mild cramps late last week but really sharp stabby ones yesterday that really worried me, weirdly waking up in the middle of the night and waking up with a dry mouth....the list is endless, then other times I feel nothing.  I am sure they are the progesterone or my body playing tricks on me.  This is just so hard!
Sending you all positive sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Ladies. Just to let you know that are doing BOGOF on First Response Early HPT. A single test is £8.36 and a twin pack is £10.71

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?storeId=10052&st=specificPromo&promoName=Buy+1+get+1+free+on+selected+First+Response&langId=-1&catalogId=10551

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi ladies

I am testing on the 22nd too!  Have managed to convince myself today that it's going to be a BFN!  God this 2WW is the hardest thing ever. 

Good luck to everyone. Let's hope the 22nd is a truly lucky day.


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi 


I am also testing on the 22nd... Good luck ladies!


My PMA is running dry as I've put all my symptoms down to cyclogest...


xx


----------



## ruby1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I cracked and did a test yesterday ! Sorry ladies please make sure you don't make the same mistake as me ! 

I got a bfp but i am convinced that it's a false positive from the HCG trigger shot :0( I wish I never did it now !!


----------



## csgd1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Ruby,

I think you'll be ok as I tested yesterday and today (otd 22nd too) and I got a BFN   so i'm sure that HCG will be out of your system and it's a genuine BFP- congrats!

Claire x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey girls, not been up to posting.  COngratulations Ruby how fabulous a BFP, like the others have said I am sure it's a real reading and the HCG will be gone by now.  Really pleased for you.

Well AFM I was naughty and tested on Thursda and got a BFN.  Eveyone said that it was too early so I still had hope, but AF arived late Fri night, I tested yesterday and today anyway and got BFN as expected.
Devastated.  Praying that some others get some much needed BFP's
xxxxx


----------



## ruby1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey all... How is everyone on this thread ? Not sure who is on this one and the feb/march one ?? today is the day ... Baby dust for all xxx


Xxx


----------

